# Need help making honey glazed walnuts



## Dina

Have any of you tried the McDonald's fruit and walnut salad?  I'm trying to get walnuts to taste like the ones in that salad - honey glazed perhaps?  I would appreciate any recipes for glazing the walnuts.  Thanks a million.


----------



## middie

dina this might be what you're looking for.

1 1/2 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup honey
1/2 cup water
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
3 cups walnuts, halved or large pieces

boil sugar, salt, honey and water together stirring often until it read 242 degrees on a candy thermometer (firm soft ball stage). remove from heat and stir in the walnuts and the vanilla, stirring until creamy. turn candy onto wax paper and seperate the nuts using two forks


----------



## jkath

.....or you can be as lazy as me and buy the prepackaged glazed nuts in the produce dept at the market! I like the cinnamon pecans, myself.

(okay, ducking out before someone hits me!)


----------



## Dina

Thank you Middie.  I tried your recipe tonight but they are still very sticky but the taste is delicious.  I ended up packing them in a ziploc bag and we'll toss them over salad tomorrow.  I was expecting them to have a dry, sweet coating.

Jkath,
I did see the prepackaged glazed walnuts at the store.   I will most definitely try those next time.  Thanks.


----------



## VeraBlue

*Ha! I use them too!*



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> .....or you can be as lazy as me and buy the prepackaged glazed nuts in the produce dept at the market! I like the cinnamon pecans, myself.
> 
> (okay, ducking out before someone hits me!)



I've gone the homemade candied walnut route so many times the burns on my arms shiver when I think of it.   When it comes to cooking, I'm a bit of a purist snob, always preferring to make as much from hand as I possibly can.   However and having said that....if I can find a product that I really like and can save me a fair amount of time, I'll do it and that's my story and I'm sticking to it
There is a great product, comes in green bags, I think it's called Emerald and they have wonderful candied nuts.   
Go for it.


----------



## CookforSanity

*Glazed walnuts - easy!*

I found a quick one - not sticky or dangerous...

Heat a pan on high.
Add 1/2 cup walnuts & 1/4 cup sugar
Stir as sugar starts to melt and keep stirring until it is all melted.
Dump onto a plate and flatten out to cool.

This only takes about two minutes so watch carefully!


----------



## cjs

Dina, you might try the method I use for candied walnuts - they are delicious with the addition of the cayenne. 

Candied Walnuts

1 cup sugar + 1 cup water
A pinch or two of cayenne 

Bring to a boil to dissolve the sugar, remove from heat and add approx. 1 lb. chopped (or halves) walnuts.

Swish around till all are coated, pour into a sieve and drain.

Spray a sheet pan and dump walnuts and spread so just one layer. Bake in 375° oven for 10-12 min. watching carefully so they don't burn. Remove from oven 2 or 3 times and stir to brown evenly. You can tell when they are done, they will have a dry feeling to them. It can take up to 20 minutes, but just watch carefully so they don't burn.

Let cool on sheet.


----------



## Shaheen

Another method would be to wet the walnuts, drain of the water and toss them with icing sugar. Then shake off the execess sugar and then bake in oven till it browns evenly


----------



## Chef Garrett

Personally I use maple syrup, a pinch of cayenne, 2 pinches of cumin, toss together and spread evenly on a silpat. Bake @350 until the soft-crack stage (about 10 min) or until the syrup is boiling pretty good throughout. Let them cool and voila.


----------

